# Indoor Archery Bow Setup



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm shooting a BowTech Specialist, 28 3/4" draw 41lbs (because I shoot for hours at a time), 18" main Dead Center Archery stab with a 10" side bar, no weight on the front and 4oz on the rear, for now Gold Tip pro 22 arrows 3 fletch 4" right helical parabolic feathers 125 grain tips about 27" carbon to carbon (can't remember exactly), HHA single pin sight on a sure-loc challenger, carter target 4 thumb release.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'm shooting a BowTech Specialist, 28 3/4" draw 41lbs (because I shoot for hours at a time), 18" main Dead Center Archery stab with a 10" side bar, no weight on the front and 4oz on the rear, for now Gold Tip pro 22 arrows 3 fletch 4" right helical parabolic feathers 125 grain tips about 27" carbon to carbon (can't remember exactly), HHA single pin sight on a sure-loc challenger, carter target 4 thumb release.


 hello stubby just noticed you said no weight on front. Funny you mention this is because i have recently dropped weight on my bow all over. this bow isn't requiring much weight to hold steady. My constitution was similar. rule of thumb is to add weight to settle down bow. but not much needed in my specialist. thanks and talk soon.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

wyoming4x4 said:


> hello stubby just noticed you said no weight on front. Funny you mention this is because i have recently dropped weight on my bow all over. this bow isn't requiring much weight to hold steady. My constitution was similar. rule of thumb is to add weight to settle down bow. but not much needed in my specialist. thanks and talk soon.


Sorry, just noticed yours as well! That bow is a pretty well balanced machine. Todd from Dead Center has set up several Specialists and he said noone has required very much weight and alot of people are shooting 18" or 24" main bars instead of 30". I'd like to try a 24". What do you have out front?


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lets hear some more setups for her. She has a new breed genetix for hunting/3d and a parker sidekick that just hangs on the wall. Is there a cam setup you all would recommend to put on the parker to make her a usable target/backup bow out of it?


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Same as in the pictures but just a different shade of red. This is my outdoor marked yardage bow. My indoor bow is a PSE Supra set at 46 pounds 26 inch draw. The scope is 6x power and I use a green clarifier (I don't use one outdoors). My arrows are Easton Full Bores.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Stubby'smom said:


> Sorry, just noticed yours as well! That bow is a pretty well balanced machine. Todd from Dead Center has set up several Specialists and he said noone has required very much weight and alot of people are shooting 18" or 24" main bars instead of 30". I'd like to try a 24". What do you have out front?


 shooting a 33" out front and 14" out back and add weight as needed. bow not really wanting much weight out front. i have another specialist and short bar 14" frt/back and really shoots well. the holding weight really dictates how much weight you need. higher holding add some more weight. My 60lb setup holding around 22lbs. really solid and some weight on bow. My 45lb setup less holding weight and about a 1/3 less weight holding around 17lbs. getting this bow kinda figured out. my nickname is bowreck at out local tournaments hoping to disturb the indoor world with the specialist.


----------

